# my snake just ate for the first time today



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

the guy where i got him sauys is been a week and a hlaf since the last time he ate, and since they were getting pinkies in today, i figured id get him one. surpirsingly he ate it with in a few minutes. i fed him in a different cage than i keep him in.

anyways, hes a little more than a foot and the pinkie didnt look like it was all that "satisfying for him." is he too small to be feeding mice already? or should i stickto pinkies? thats waht he has been eating, the guy at the LFS said. should i maybe feed him more than one?
i wasnt expecting him to eat right away, seeing how i only got him yesterday. i put him in a shoe box with the pinkie and with in a few minutes i hear the poor lil mouse going "weeee weeeee" i ran downstairs to get my camera, but by the time i got back up stairs, all that was left was teh poor guys tail. and the pics didnt come out all that great, but im gonna try to post them up today or tommorow.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I personally would feed bigger than pinkies...at least hopper mice....I pre-kill.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice on the snake give pics. 1 i think ur really smart feeding him in a box just try to get a little bigger one like a sweater box.2 when i first got mine it was only half a foot and i fed it small mice not pinkie small but a small one out of the bunch, she is now 2 feet and i feed it small rats. If u do decide to feed it bigger food pre kill it by putting it in a paper sack and litghly hitting it against a table or some think hard and stable. u dont need to bash it just barly kill it or knock it out. Again PROPS on the snake!









~Punk Rock Skater 39


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

cool thanks for the tips. yeah the shoe nox was the only thing i could find, hes still small, and it was acutally a boot box, so it was bigger. next feeding im going to take crockeepers advice and try hopper mice.









o and btw, im working on the pics. its not my camera, it belongs to afriend and he has the cable i need to load up the pics. as soon as i get them loaded on my comp, i will be sure to post them!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Always a great moment when your snake eats for the first time.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I started out feeding my snake pinky's and then I was advised by crockeeper to feed them bigger mice and now my 16 inch Ball Python I killing the mouse and eating them. Also, the mice I buy are about 2-3 inches in length and maybe 1 1/2 inches in width. NOTE: The length of the mouse doesn't include the tail.

DO NOT UNDERESTAMATE YOU SNAKES FEEDING. THEY CAN EAT THINGS UP TO 3 TIMES THE SIZE OF THERE HEAD.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I concur, a 18" ball should be taking hoppers at least.

-PK


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

If you are not into "brutal" killing techniques such as smacking a mouse on a table, I would suggest putting it in a big ziplock bag and sealing it. It will cause the mouse to suffocate quickly and is very effective. Hitting it on a table doesn't always knock it out/kill the mouse for a while which causes you to feel bad for the mouse, and inflicting pain on it also. Just another effective way of "offing" a mouse. Hope this helps!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Stradale360 said:


> If you are not into "brutal" killing techniques such as smacking a mouse on a table, I would suggest putting it in a big ziplock bag and sealing it. It will cause the mouse to suffocate quickly and is very effective. Hitting it on a table doesn't always knock it out/kill the mouse for a while which causes you to feel bad for the mouse, and inflicting pain on it also. Just another effective way of "offing" a mouse. Hope this helps!


 if u want to do it right
grab it behind the head and the body and give it a quick yank
and u snap its neck
very painless and quick


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

well, i feed my snakes with frozen thawed rats(i buy on a Cb). But i breed rats for sometimes feed my snakes with fesh food, and i kill them with dry ice, is the best way to kill them. but if you kill only one i think you can use the ziplock bag. i dont know about this method but you can try.But the best way is the method of Death by #s...

Carnivoro


----------

